

Offerpal Tries Out A New CEO. Shukla Out. Garrick In. - andrewpbrett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/offerpal-tries-out-a-new-ceo-shukla-out-garrick-in/

======
chime
I like it when TechCrunch does something like this. This is good journalism.
They broke a story that most people didn't even know existed, highlighted the
arrogance of one of the key players, and brought about positive change. Now I
wouldn't award Arrington a Pulitzer for online journalism just yet but I would
say this is a step in the right direction.

Too often we criticize TechCrunch (and rightly so) for what are basically
attempts at gaining readership and ratings. It is good to see them actually
going after the tech companies that hurt users.

~~~
seiji
The problem: every company who uses offerpal/gambit knows they are inviting
their users to get scammed. The response from management at offer brokers is
usually "We know they are scams (and that some of them auto-install viruses
and trojans using IE exploits), but you have to make money somehow."

When marketing people talk about this scam issue, the response is typically
"Video Professor and $9.99-per-month-in-the-fine-print SMS horoscopes
advertise on late night TV. We're just doing what they do, so it can't be
wrong."

We're in a strange time where users aren't customers. They just want to do
something online and are exceedingly transient. No matter how much you abuse
them, you can still make money if you convince 3% of your traffic to sign up
for CPA scams.

Mike did a good job of shining a light on the issue, but everybody using an
offer broker for a revenue boost knows users will be scammed (and virus'd).

Disclaimer: I work at a company offering these scams and free viruses to their
users through offer brokers. I'm just a cog in the machine so my moral outrage
goes unacknowledged. After all, companies need to make money.

------
Shooter
Shit, Doubleshit...and Bullshit!

[Sorry...I had to say it, even if snark doesn't play well on HN ;-) ]

I'm sure she'll land a new scam job in no time with her pleasant personality
and quiet professionalism.

------
ashishk
at first i was surprised by how quickly this happened. but then i saw they've
raised 20M in funding in the last 2 years. i think its obvious the VCs run the
company.

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/offerpal-media>

~~~
teej
VCs will gladly take the reins of a company that is losing customers to an
uncaring and dismissive CEO.

------
jmtame
she was very unprofessional and condescending towards arrington's concerns,
which were completely valid. i think the correct response from a ceo should
have been: "wow, thanks for bringing that to our attention, that's going to
the top of my priority list after i leave this conference."

------
ivenkys
Harsh but fair.

------
ananthrk
Whats with that title "Queen of Scams" on the page? Old habits??

